# portable Ice shack.



## bust'em

I was wondering if anybody had any good portable ice fishing shack ideas on how to build one fairly cheap.


----------



## theodore

Use plywood for the floor. OSB for the doors. A couple 2x2's at the top to force doors apart. Use staples and more 2x2 to secure a tarp to the floor. Listen to the loud flapping all winter long.


----------



## jrp267

buy the eskimo quick fish 3 for 160.00 and set it up


----------



## celebrationmm

I second jrp. I recently purchased the Eskimo Quickfish 3 and love it. The price is right for around $160-$180, depending where you look, and it seems well made. It also sets up in under a minute on calm days, and just a couple minutes on those breezy days. I also like the backpack-style carrying case allowing a person to pull a sled or carry a bucket. If you can save up the $$$, that's the way to go. If not, theodore's version will work. Just do a little searching on this site or online, and you should find plenty of directions for the plywood/2X2/tarp house. Good Fishin!


----------



## Hamm

Me and my dad built one right after Christmas. We used these plans: http://www.dirtcheapdesign.com/iceshanty/

Here's the finished product:


----------



## Jordan64_24

i have a shack like hamm's that we build but my friends have one that is twice that. it is 16 x 4 with eight holes in it, you can fish eight but four confertly and it all folds up into a four by eight square and about six inches thick. we put a rope on it and drag it with the atv! Love it


----------



## bust'em

Hamm, did you use heavy mil plastic or a tarp for your ice shack? It almost looks like plastic in the picture. If it is plastic what mil is it? And how is it holding up?


----------



## honkerslayr

bust em, check out the cabelas shacks. They have the material you can order from them and then allyou have to install is the plywood and maybe a few 2x4's. They are decently cheap and are a pretty good sixe also. I would certainly try this idea if i didn't have a house.


----------

